# The Upcoming Fall Collections are very Sista friendly!



## lilchocolatema (Jul 23, 2007)

I played with all of the collections that will be coming out during the fall, and there is not one collection that we can't handle!!!  

*Painterly* includes the famous paint pots that come in several sista friendly colors, as well as the new Technakohls that I swear by.  I will definitely buy Groundwork, Artifact, Delft and Blackground. They stay creamy for a minute or two, so your shadow will be super silky and will blend easily. No more applying concealer for that silky look!

*In 3D*, the glosses are duochrome and creamy. So, when you move the light refelcts different colors in the glosses. The Lipglass pencils are so soft and sheer, I was surprised!  What an excellent idea.

*Smoke Signals*, OMG.  I gasped when I saw it.  There is no doubt that I will be buying both quads, the Kohl Power Pencils (Ravens is like a pencil Beauty Marked and Orphueus reminds me of Club and Black Tied) last much longer than regular kohls and have so much effect!  The lipstick and lipglass complement the shadows in the most perfect way. You need the pigments as well, Silver Fog has always been a favorite and Smoke Signal is hot on eyes and lips! The looks that will be online are SO sexy!

*Blue Storm*, with the right base, we can rock the heck out of these too.  They are all vivid and none look washed out on us.  Just be sure to pack it on and not sweep it on. Really push the color into the lid to get the max effect!

*Matte2*, thank God!  We finally have TONS of crease color choices!!!  And they are buttery soft, so they will glide onto that 224 and 222 brush and create the most beautiful effect.  

The *Mattene* lipsticks go on like suede and don't look or feel dry at all.  There are plenty of colors for us here as well.

I know I didn't go into too much detail, but I am pretty thorough in my blog.  I'll be sure to give you the scoop on Holiday as soon as I get it!  (I'm sure it'll be posted on the main page as well, but I'll tell you if it will bore us lol)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_*Smoke Signals*, OMG.  I gasped when I saw it.  There is no doubt that I will be buying both quads, the Kohl Power Pencils (Ravens is like a pencil Beauty Marked and Orphueus reminds me of Club and Black Tied) last much longer than regular kohls and have so much effect!  The lipstick and lipglass complement the shadows in the most perfect way. You need the pigments as well, Silver Fog has always been a favorite and Smoke Signal is hot on eyes and lips! The looks that will be online are SO sexy!_

 
Ok I am really releived to hear (read...) that you liked Smoke Signals because I am most excited about this collection!  And I really hope the lipsticks won't dissappoint.  I was really impressed by the Painterly swatches too, and I didn't think I would be.  Thanx for the update!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for this update. I'm eagerly awaiting Matte2. I hope I can B2M for those. I'm guessing that the Alexander McQueen Collection is not too
"Sista Friendly."


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 24, 2007)

McQueen just wasn't that thrilling for me.  I loved the fact that MAC teamed up with the designer, but the collection didn't have me ooohing and aaahing.  The packaging is very gorgeous, but the only thing I would be excited for are Paint Pots and the Kohl Power.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Thanks so much for this update. I'm eagerly awaiting Matte2. I hope I can B2M for those. I'm guessing that the Alexander McQueen Collection is not too
"Sista Friendly."_


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jul 24, 2007)

I truly trust your judgement and appreciate your preview of these collections.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_McQueen just wasn't that thrilling for me.  I loved the fact that MAC teamed up with the designer, but the collection didn't have me ooohing and aaahing.  The packaging is very gorgeous, but the only thing I would be excited for are Paint Pots and the Kohl Power._

 
Hmm, I'm surprised to hear that.  One MA that I was speaking to today (who was black) said good things about the McQueen collection.  What about it was lackluster?


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jul 27, 2007)

As an artist, I think it's an ok collection. As a consumer, I'm not that thrilled. The fact that they teamed up with McQueen was fab and it really will re-introduce customers to the designer.  The colors, however, just aren't that exciting compared to the other collections.  I feel like I have seen MAC put colors out that resemble them already.  The packaging is HOT, but the product didn't do much for me. The Paint pots and Kohl Power liners are going to be all that I buy, most likely. If I had fair-ih skin, I would buy New Vegas MSF, but there is no need! If you want, go to Style.com and check out the McQueen collection, you'll see the models in the makeup.  It's based around Elizabeth Taylor in Cleopatra.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Hmm, I'm surprised to hear that.  One MA that I was speaking to today (who was black) said good things about the McQueen collection.  What about it was lackluster?_


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 27, 2007)

Are Smoke Signals & Blue Storm released the same day?

Is the e/s Smoking (Smoking quad) similar to Suspicion?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

yay! You got me excited for smoke signals.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Are Smoke Signals & Blue Storm released the same day?

Is the e/s Smoking (Smoking quad) similar to Suspicion?_

 
Yes to the first question, :shrug: to the second.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you for this review!!! Now, I am really, really excited for Blue Storm, Smoke Signals, Matte2 and Mattene.

I ordered from the Painterly collection Indianwood, Delft and Artifact PPs. I am in love with these! I was told by the MUA that these paints would not bulge or crease. I gave her an "uh huh" look in disbelief. When I received my Nordstrom collection, I used Delft and Artifact as a base. I had on my eye-mu for 10 hours. No creasing or fading! What a miracle! Now I can stop buying UDPP-- But what do I do with all of my shadesticks, CCBs and paints I have? They made great bases, but I always had to use them with UDPP to keep my shadows from creasing. I'm so glad I can cut out one step in my morning routine. Also, with the paint pots, I think I'll try out some of the NARS shadows I've been wanting to get. Two or 3 years ago, I bought Nightbreed and Santorini; they creased like a mutha....Nothing I used would prevent it -- not UDPP or anything else. Grrr!! What a waste of money at $21 a pop! And maybe my Fyrinnae shadows will stop creasing when I pair them with MAC shadows….

And Oh, the color descriptions of the matte shadows brought about the same thought -- "thank God! We finally have TONS of crease color choices!!!". (Maybe this'll make up for no sista-friendly MSFs this year??!!). I’m getting these shadows the day the collection launches – Handwritten, Fig 1, Graphology, Signed,sealed, Prussian…..

August and September are going to be “beautiful” months!

Swatches on dark skin....Please!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 7, 2007)

I received a sample of Smoke Signals and my-oh-my! I am stunned at how beautiful and rich it is on my NW45 skin! Today I wore gold mode, cocomotion, mauvement and smoke signals on my eyes. I've had 2 people ask me if I'm a MUA.....(I thanked them for the compliment). 

I AM IN LOVE WITH SMOKE SIGNALS and will get 2 of them when they come out! I don't ever want to be w/o this color! (It is about to surpass entremauve as my favorite piggie of all time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope this small sample lasts me 'til Aug 23. I'm dying to try it as a liner, too.

Smoke Signals may surpass C-Shock as my favorite collection this year. The MUA in Destin told me it would. Off of this one item alone, I believe her....


----------

